# Best BD Bike For Distance Riding?



## wesdaniel (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm doing a 600 mile, 7-day ride coming up and am thinking about a new bike. I've been really considering the Specialized Roubaix Pro, but I just hate to spend $4K on a bike. Is there a good BD alternative that will give me the more comfortable ride and position? Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## Gary in WI (Oct 14, 2009)

*A Couple of Suggestions ...*

Having completed a number of week-long supported rides and having recently purchased a BD bike, here are my suggestions.

The biggest factors in your enjoyment during the ride are 1) your conditioning and 2) the fit of the bike. I've seen many people have a great time on these tours riding hybrids or mountain bikes with slicks. However, there is no substitute for "time in the saddle" prior to the start.

That being said, a good match to the Specialized are the carbon fiber framed Century models (Pro, Elite and Comp). They have relaxed geometry, but not quite as relaxed as the Specialized. Any of the LeChamp Ti models would be great, as would the Windsor Knight/Falkirk. I purchased the base LeChamp Ti about a month ago and my initial impression is favorable ( I only have about 200 miles on it so far and with Wisconsin's winter, that will probably be it for a while).

If you buy, take your time with assembly. I recommend viewing the series of videos on bicycletutor.com before starting. 

Good luck on your decision.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

+1 on the relaxed feel and saddle time. I would also like to add that the tires are tire pressure make a big difference on extra long rides. running a larger tire or a bike that will accept a larger tire will help quite a bit with road bumps and road shock. 25c-28c (depends on the tires) will fit on road bikes. Also don't fret on the weight of the tires/tubes on a 600 miles ride the last thing you want is to deal with a flat tire - and since its not a race, it just makes sense. Run some thick all weather tires.


----------

